# Original t-jet chassis horrors!



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

I have bought 3 estate collections this week,this was lurking under a gorgeous tan mustang..oh the horror!
DRAGjet


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

That'll buff out.

:tongue:


----------



## TJETDRAGRACER (Jan 25, 2008)

*Can you say Melt down*

I never seen one that bad befor. Well you got a Good Mustang body out of 
the deal.


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Nooooooooooo*

Oh the humanity.  nd


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

Burned and rusted, that takes effort. I guess this one falls short of "minty". 

You know, you buy three estate collections, and this is what you want to show us? What's with that? I bet you didn't buy all that for the gomered chassis.


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Split,do you guys want me to rub it in????seriously???
DRAGjet


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Well there's yur problem. :freak:


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Send it to Bill, he's work on it, lol


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

Dragula said:


> Split,do you guys want me to rub it in????seriously???
> DRAGjet


Drag, "three estate lots," you already did LOL!!!!! 

C'mon, everybody wants to see the mummy when the tomb is finally opened..... oooooh, aaaaaah. 

Living vicariously until that time when I come across the odd lot at the flea market or the junk store, or can go shopping on the 'bay. Wanted to see good pics of the Fairlanes in that lot too....


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

how much do you want for it ? fcb


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Wait, you bought three estates to find a slot car?

Jeepers!


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

NTxSlotCars said:


> Wait, you bought three estates to find a slot car?
> 
> Jeepers!


Hey,I do what I have to in order to get slots!!LOL!
DRAGjet


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

*Estate #1*

The tan mustang had the "lightly used" chassis under it...
DRAGjet


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

Are you sure it's not a thunder plus????


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

Drag, that is a great looking lot! Saw those Fairlanes listed with only fair pics - wow, those cars look like new, and one with a blue top too! Nice! (Drool....)


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

the red on red fairlane might go for sale,entertaining offers on it now.
859-356-1566
Christian


----------



## hojohn (May 21, 2008)

*melted blob*



Dragula said:


> I have bought 3 estate collections this week,this was lurking under a gorgeous tan mustang..oh the horror!
> DRAGjet


hi drag after seeing that i had to tell the story of the melted blob i won on ebay a few years back looked like a plastic box of parts that had been in a fire all i could see was some tuffones front axels and hubs but not being abele to find any for a while i had to have it i got a few good parts but i dont think it was worth the 40.00 i paid for it but it sure was fun trying to pry it apart to salvage what i could


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Oh the slot car humanity!

Tyco Ted


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

Seriously, our politicians need to OBSERVE our board (notice I said observe,they would not be allowed to talk here !) I think they would learn something.


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

NTX I didn't forget about your bank supports ! Still looking !



:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


:woohoo: :woohoo:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

ScottD961 said:


> Seriously, our politicians need to OBSERVE our board (notice I said observe,they would not be allowed to talk here !) I think they would learn something.


Yeah, can you imagine dropping a Maxx Traxx table on the House of Reps floor?
"Okay, whose in on this one? Okay, we only have eight lanes, so, with the sit outs this race will take the next two weeks. Live coverage and results will be posted on C-SPAN."
Cheating and protesting would reach new heights as the rule book for one class would grow to over 1000 pages. Special interest groups would voice thier concerns over the high speeds and use of energy. New lines would be drawn in the parties over magnet vs weighted, inline vs pancake, and whether of not the new T chassis is better than the ole M.

Tyco Ted Kennedy


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

and eventually, the losers will claim they lost because of some sort of discrimination or conspiracy


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

LOL ! Yep, thats why I said observe, maybe,............... MAYBE , they would learn something !


----------

